# Did the Sixers improve from last season?



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It doesn't make any sense. AI and Webber are healthy. Igoudala and Korver are back. Samuel has been injured but still this team shouldn't be as bad as it is. What's the difference?


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

The coach.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

this is the reason:

AI's losing his touch
Webber and Mo's bad decision making
Iggy and Kyle's inconsistensy
BK's bull****
lack of depth


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

firing billy king and get a really good GM with great touch of making trades and get a good coach,and rebuild this team will be the only away out to improve sixers if they want to battle for be champ .


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

For all the O'Brien was stubborn, he was a strong presence. Cheeks does not have the ability to keep a team centered through a struggle. When they're winning, great. But when they lose, the break up, and it makes the team worse.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

ballistixxx said:


> this is the reason:
> 
> AI's losing his touch
> Webber and Mo's bad decision making
> ...


I see you are the Phillipines so I wont be so harsh. How is and what have you seen that would make you think AI is losing his touch. This has been his best season as a pro so far in his 10 year career. I will agree with Webber and Mo as well as Kyle Korver's inconsistency, but in no way shape or form should the season been hinging on Kyle Korver. Iggy has been Iggy. I wouldnt even call him being inconsistent. Just needs to be more agressive.

Man things have been bad coaching and bad defense


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Defense and coaching are inlinked, Mo's pitiful season on both ends of the floor is affecting even AI, I want AI to be like he was in the ole days, send a message, this time make it a SERIOUS one that'll make Billy King make some moves.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Defense and coaching are inlinked, Mo's pitiful season on both ends of the floor is affecting even AI, I want AI to be like he was in the ole days, send a message, this time make it a SERIOUS one that'll make Billy King make some moves.


 send a message of what? HEs locked up long term. What can he say or do?


----------



## chezzy62 (Aug 24, 2005)

The Sixers need to make a HUGE move this offseason, I would try to trade Dalembert. As much as I dislike Mo Cheeks, come on another coaching change? What would this be like the 6th one in 4 years?!


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> I see you are the Phillipines so I wont be so harsh. How is and what have you seen that would make you think AI is losing his touch. This has been his best season as a pro so far in his 10 year career. I will agree with Webber and Mo as well as Kyle Korver's inconsistency, but in no way shape or form should the season been hinging on Kyle Korver. Iggy has been Iggy. I wouldnt even call him being inconsistent. Just needs to be more agressive.
> 
> Man things have been bad coaching and bad defense


I didn't mean he was losing his touch this season, I meant he was losing his touch as of late.... scoring below 30 in his last games. and his FGA has been steadily growing, so I say he's losing his touch *as of late*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Maybe so, but good teams USUALLY make up that effort with their defense. The only time this team has played SIGNIFCANT defense, was when Sammy Dalembert and Chris Webber were out.....Not anymore, now Mo Cheeks has his team playing like last yr's Jim O'Brien squad, which I'll admit I overated because of their offense which is VASTLY superior to Cheeks.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

chezzy62 said:


> The Sixers need to make a HUGE move this offseason, I would try to trade Dalembert. As much as I dislike Mo Cheeks, come on another coaching change? What would this be like the 6th one in 4 years?!


I and other fans have decided to attempt an 'Isiah Thomas' We no longer care about who we're paying salary too, we're fixing this team, and we're doing it this year. Whether it comes to Moving Billy King, we're more passionate about that then ever. We know it comes down to removing Mo Cheeks, we got the passion to do that as well. Things change, they need to change. This team's Future is uncertain. Despite all the hype, future is weak, you wanna win now or the future. I **** the future, I depise it! Fans are finally taking in the right type of attitude. We don't watch for 2010, we watch for 2005. And next year, we are watching for 2006. We need to improve this team, so we can watch for the present. in 2000-2001, we watched for the chance at winning a title. Unfourtantely, we got the better of 2 cancers (We would've had a hard time with Sacto, but the Lakers? **** we all know what happened). Im no longer watching for the future, infact Im waiting it out untill the off-season. (I am now writing a letter to Mr.Billy King regarding the needs to win now and **** the future, Bezz your more then welcome to help).


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

This team is horrible. There will be no winning now. If King would've dealt Iggy for Artest we prob. could've made a run to get a or 4 or 5 seed but would've still lost to the Heat or Pistons. Personally, I can't wait til Webber and Iverson is gone. I like them both but the franchise needs a new appearance. Sammy doesn't appear to be a player, I'd deal him for some big man that has a solid hoops IQ. I would love to start over, at least then I could have hope for the future.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Coming into this season, i thought that the Sixers had the chance at being a 4th seed. I never put them that high, but i realy did think that. This is a very good team, but like the knicks, they do not play defense or as a complete unit. Iverson is a wonderful playmaker and he has allowed Webber to get his 20 and 10. Without Webber, Iverson may be averaging close to 40. This team was given the chance to gel during training camp. Apparently, they may need another one. If i was GM, Webber would be dealt for a bunch of young players and a nice veteran. Maybe try and pry Garnett away? Highly unlikely, and if it happened it would suck for my Nets lol. Anyway this team is good, not great, and if they want to achieve a high playoff seeding next year, they will work twice as hard in the offseason and try and play defense, because one player cant play defense for the team, all five players must help. To answer the question, i do not think they have improved, seeing how they have dropped this season to five under and are fighting to retain the eighth seed. They can be better, and hoepfully for 6ers fans, they will be better next season.


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

ballistixxx said:


> this is the reason:
> 
> AI's losing his touch
> Webber and Mo's bad decision making
> ...


AI losing his touch??? huh?


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

jizzy said:


> It doesn't make any sense. AI and Webber are healthy. Igoudala and Korver are back. Samuel has been injured but still this team shouldn't be as bad as it is. What's the difference?


The coach... Mo Cheeks really sucks....


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

His Philosophy on both ends of the floor are terrible, the fact of the matter is that 60+ games into the season, instead of rotating to guard the man who set the pick/andor/screen. We double the man with the basketball. He can then swing it to the open man, for either a jumper, or an even more WIDER open man, for 3 or a drive in the paint. Now on the offensive end of the floor, you'll notice what I call an "Isolation" Offense. There are going to be at least 3-4 76ers clogged in the paint, with Allen Iverson or maybe Chris Webber making a move. Iggy and Korver in the post. If it was street basketball, maybe it would work. But simply put it, if you can track the basketball and know where it is, that's where it's going to stay as a 76er.


----------

